# What did i do wrong ?



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Im 2 weeks out of cycle, currently on pct, clen, eca........and ive noticed ive lost the gains i made on my biceps, during my last cycle......surely this isnt right and what a waste of money :rage:

I have added more chicken to diet ect since ending cycle to try and maintain the gains but this doesnt seem to have worked.......

Ive also lost some size in my legs and forearms.........basically the only gain i have been left with so far is my chest..

Any advice welcome to stop me waisting money next time, maybe a different cycle or something


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

To confuse matters even more, my weights are still gradually raising week by week.......


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

have you switched to a lower cal diet?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

How much more chicken have you added?

During your cycle you ate less protein in a day than I have in a single meal and I'm cutting too. Didn't I work out your protein at under 100g a day? Unless you've upped your protein to around 300g+ a day, I am not surprised that you've lost your gains. The body does NOT like to hold on to muscle - it's inefficient - so you have to do whatever it takes to grow and keep it (read as: pound down the protein man).

The other thing it could be is carb-depletion. If you've been going low-carb for the past 2 weeks, the water will have been stripped off your body. To counter this, you need to carb-up at least every 2 weeks. That is, 800g of clean carbs (mostly oats) in a single day, along with 200g of protein and not a lot else. It will bloat you due to the water, but it's temporary and will allow you to be in an anabolic state.

The fact that your weights are going up means your training is working. The fact that you gained on cycle means the drugs are working. The fact that you didn't get the gains you expected, and then lost them, means your diet has not been good enough.

Not trying to come off harsh here mate, but you really really need to get yourself on a decent high protein cutting diet before even thinking about cycling again.

Didn't Cookie (OSC) send you a cutting diet to follow?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

mate

let me give you an example...

stick 2000mg of gear (not advise, just for the purpose of the example) into your self and dont train at all

after a week you will look bigger by miles

why?how?

well androgens will vastly increase your blood cells and IM water retention

this will fill the muscles up like a baloon even before any extra muscle tissue is grown

so when you come off the reverse happens....we deflate

it doesnt mean you have lost gains, it just means the muscle isnt pumped full of blood and water


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

the other reasons may be as big says above

if you deplete carbs you will lose muscle glycogen.....you will look flat

this flat look creates the illusion of looking softer as well


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well Tyson, a bit more of information is needed here.

First of all Jimmy is totally correct. The inter-cellular volumization from gear is like nothing else.

This is another reason I like creatine post cycle. V12 is my favorite for many reasons including not having as much water retention (not recomended after a cycle).

Next you say you are into PCT at week 2?

If this is so what was the gear you were taking and how much and how long?

Id say if you were carb depleted then you wouldnt be up in your weights, might be the tail end of your cycle and the gear is still in the body. That or the stimulants are helping here.

Lets make this easy, post a typical diet that you used post cycle up her for us to look at.

Did you lose weight?.............If so how much?

I think I look better after a cycle myself after the water is gone and the facial bloat is gone....


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

ok lads, i have given all diet tips a go, and found that i can stay strict before people have a moan at me but i find i cant eat a vast variety of foods as they make me feel like reaching....

My current daily intake which i have gone back to but added more.....

Meal 1.................protein/oat shake with omega and multi vit

Meal 2,3,4,5.................Ok for meals 2,3,4,5 i have the following split up into 4 meals.................600g chicken breast, 4 oz broccali, 11/2 oz rice, mixed in a weight watchers chicken soup which helps eating this stuff lol. I have omega3 with each meal and have fruit if i feel like it....

Meal 6................this isnt my last meal of the day, its taken after training which is just a whey protein shake. ive just listed it as meal 6...

Before i carried out cycle i was on the above but 1/2 the amounts and loosing 2 lbs every week which was good as i was and am cutting.

As for cycle i was on winny/tren/prop


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

looks fine for you tyson...

make sure to have...

a whole food vitamin like source of life twice a day (the foods you have listed are a tad short on nutrition variety so this will compensate)

keep those fish oils up (you have listed them)

you might want to take a fiber supp like apple pectin to fix a tad of the imbalance there (mostly to make sure you don't bind up)

last thats a pretty low creatine diet, so adding in 2g a day might help some.

last up thing in change and adjust it, so if you are not getting the loss/or gain you want, after a couple week... adjust it by 500 or so calories for the day.

you will do fine.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Without throwing a spanner in the works.

Try switching to a diffrent protein than just chicken alone.

Drop some meat in there once in a while for some iron and zinc along with CLA and other nutrients.


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Will do, CHEERS


----------

